# wow!



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I visited the Divine site and it recommended 2 breeders that have available pups. I've already been in contact w/ Rhapsody so I decided to call the other, Ballet Blanc. I checked out their site and she has beautiful maltese!! Her pups go to a 5 wk. puppy school before going home @ 12 wks and she sends them home w/ this nice goodie basket among the other stuff. Well I decided to call and chat with her, shes nice, I asked my questions then she said she didn't have any males at this time that will for sure be going to pet homes; she still had to wait a little longer to evaluate them. She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000!







I thought $2-2500. was the most for a male pup from a show breeder but wow!! Anyway, I found out they are located in NY (Carmel) so it wouldn't of worked anyway.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 17 2004, 09:44 PM
> *As you guys know, i've been searching for a breeder... Anyway, I visited the Divine site and it recommended 2 breeders that have available pups. I've already been in contact w/ Rhapsody so I decided to call the other, Ballet Blanc. I checked out their site and she has beautiful maltese!! Her pups go to a 5 wk. puppy school before going home @ 12 wks and she sends them home w/ this nice goodie basket among the other stuff. Well I decided to call and chat with her, shes nice, I asked my questions then she said she didn't have any males at this time that will for sure be going to pet homes; she still had to wait a little longer to evaluate them. She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, $5,000 seems excessive to me.... You may want to check out Rhapsody again... she has a lot of exciting litters sired by Thriller. They must go fast because just a couple weeks ago she had several more on her site plus a female that she was retiring from breeding... Anyway, here is just one that she mentions on her site.... Good Luck!!http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

"I will have a male puppy available on Jan 23rd
for a good pet home. He is champion sired,
Sire: CH Thriller and Dam: Surprise. He will be
6 pounds full grown. He has a pretty face and a
silky coat. He is a very sweet puppy with a
happy personality. He is $2000
with AKC limited papers and a neuter agreement.
For more information, please email me.
Please check back for more updates!"

She has others that may be available later on....

"On November 17th, CH Chrisman's Shocked Silly, "Silly",
whelped 1 male and 2 female puppies sired by
Multi BIS/BISS CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, "Thriller"."

"On October 31st, Chrisman's Rhapsody Surprise, "Surprise",
whelped 1 male and 3 females puppies sired by
Multi BIS/BISS CH Marcris Thrill of Victory, "Thriller"."


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

"She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000! "

Wow, for that price that dog better crap gold nuggets!
Quincymom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 18 2004, 04:23 PM
> *Wow, for that price that dog better crap gold nuggets!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24179*


[/QUOTE]








LOL!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Kallie/Catcher's Mom for the info!









I was just posting because of the shock of the prices for pet puppies!! I can understand if those were show pups!

Quincymom- I agree with that!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 19 2004, 01:55 AM
> *I was just posting because of the shock of the prices for pet puppies!! I can understand if those were show pups!*


We'll have to check back and see if this price holds up or if she lowers it. I hope that people won't go for it because it could cause others to raise their prices, too.... !!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 18 2004, 04:23 PM
> *"She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000! "
> 
> Wow, for that price that dog better crap gold nuggets!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am not saying the prices aren't really high but Maltese prices have sky rocketed like crazy. Ballet Blanc is a wonderful breeding program. Like you mentioned, she puts them through puppy training and she also gives you a huge puppy pack. These things do matter! You get a very well adjusted puppy who is trained and will be a great member of the family. They are also breeding very nice Maltese coming from Divine Maltese and the Marcris lines. If these things matter to you, then there is generally a premium to pay.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> I agree.... the price is ridiculous. I would think only people who don't know any better would go for it. We'll have to check back and see if this price holds up or if she lowers it. I hope that people won't go for it because it could cause others to raise their prices, too.... !![/B]


Or more people will go to pet stores and puppy mills for a cheaper price.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow! That IS a lot! The training and puppy package would be good, but wow, it would take a year for me to save up 5,000 of "play-money" for one of her pups and we need a new roof more.









I vow that someday i will get a Divine Maltese pup for Coco to have a little friend.
I will i will i will!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if the area of the country has anything to do with the price? Carmel is in Putnam County (I lived there many, many years ago) and has become a bedroon community of NYC. It neighbors the very exclusive (and expensive) Westchester County).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hated to start a new thread just for this so I hope it's OK to "piggy back" on this one!

Just now went to Rhapsody's site to look at Tonia's beautiful babies and she has a three-month-old male puppy sired by CH Thriller (BIS/BISS American and Canadian CH Marcris Thrill of Victory ROM).

I'm sure he'll be taken soon but for those looking for the best of the best, what an awesome opportunity. She thinks he'll mature to 7 pounds.... Just thought I'd mention it... Price is $2,000.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I know what you mean about the exorbitant prices of Maltese dogs... I did about 9 months of research before deciding on Tavish. Once I decided that a maltese was the breed for me, I spent a tremendous amount of time reading and speaking to people about how the breeding history has progressed, who the top breeders were, etc. I finally came across Ballet Blanc, and fell in love. That is where I found Tavish. He was very expensive... more than a Divine, although his father is a Divine (his mother is a Pashes), but as was stated previously, they do have a wonderful breeding/socialization program, and I have to say that in Tavish I absolutely found the best puppy for me. When I first called Linda, Tav was the only boy she had at the time, and he was being considered for show. I was set on having a boy, so I told her I would wait until her next litter rather than buy a girl, but if they decided to not show Tav I would take him in a heart beat. I had to wait for what seemed like years, but finally she called back and told me that she had her hands full showing the 10 she already had ready for competition, and if I wanted I could have Tav. If I was willing to show him, I could have purchased him on a show contract, but he would have cost almost double and I wanted him to be able to go outside, run around, and not have to worry about his coat all the time, so we opted for a pet contract. I don't think you have to spend as much as we did to get an extremely well bred puppy, but I love my little baby!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Feb 6 2005, 09:38 PM
> *I know what you mean about the exorbitant prices of Maltese dogs... I did about 9 months of research before deciding on Tavish. Once I decided that a maltese was the breed for me, I spent a tremendous amount of time reading and speaking to people about how the breeding history has progressed, who the top breeders were, etc. I finally came across Ballet Blanc, and fell in love. That is where I found Tavish. He was very expensive... more than a Divine, although his father is a Divine (his mother is a Pashes), but as was stated previously, they do have a wonderful breeding/socialization program, and I have to say that in Tavish I absolutely found the best puppy for me. When I first called Linda, Tav was the only boy she had at the time, and he was being considered for show. I was set on having a boy, so I told her I would wait until her next litter rather than buy a girl, but if they decided to not show Tav I would take him in a heart beat. I had to wait for what seemed like years, but finally she called back and told me that she had her hands full showing the 10 she already had ready for competition, and if I wanted I could have Tav. If I was willing to show him, I could have purchased him on a show contract, but he would have cost almost double and I wanted him to be able to go outside, run around, and not have to worry about his coat all the time, so we opted for a pet contract. I don't think you have to spend as much as we did to get an extremely well bred puppy, but I love my little baby!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, it sounds like everything worked out perfectly for you. You have quite a little guy..... the best of the best as far as breeding goes. I'd love to see more photos of him. By the way, is there a story on how you came about the name "Tavish"?


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, thank you so much, Kallie and Catcher's mom! (Do you have a girl and a boy?)I think your little babies are gorgeous! And what beautiful white faces they have!







Tav has some tearstaining right now. I am hoping it is from teething and will go away in time... do you have any secrets you would like to share?! 
As for his name, I spent a considerable amount of time trying to find one that I loved. As soon as I saw Tav's picture, after looking at hundreds, I knew inside he was the one for me, and when I found the name I got the same feeling. I am of Scottish descent, so I decided I would like to give him a Gaelic name. The very first Scottish Gaelic site I found "Tavish" on translated it to "beloved". It also translates in Hebrew to "beloved". (In Irish Gaelic it means "twin".) I felt "beloved" was a very special and appropriate name for my baby, because he is exactly that! He has a blue plaid harness vest and matching leash that he wears when we go out for jaunts as well, to tie in with the whole Scottish theme! (I may have too much time on my hands







)
Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Feb 6 2005, 11:12 PM
> *Oh, thank you so much, Kallie and Catcher's mom! (Do you have a girl and a boy?)I think your little babies are gorgeous! And what beautiful white faces they have!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, what a great story about his name! How cute with his plaid accessories!! Pictures, please!!









Catcher is nine months' old and has always had just a little bit of tear staining at his eye area. The groomer clips a couple little hairs close to his eyes and that helps. I use purified water and of course his food has no dyes in it. His eyes tear and the area is wet a lot and I'm hoping that things will improve as he gets older.

Kallie had unbelievably horrible tear staining as a puppy. Her entire face was red!!! But then little by little it went away and she pretty much has no tear staining at all and her face is always dry and clean and white, for some reason!

So, don't fear.... it will definitely get better as he gets older. When Kallie was young I didn't even try to cover it up or remove it as it was a lost cause.

Oh, to answer your question... Kallie is a neutered girl (2-1/2 years) and Catcher is a neutered boy (9 months).


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Tavish sure is an adorable puppy and I bet he is worth every cent. Does he not tear stain? If he does, what is your secret!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With all the health problems my Lady has developed since I adopted her at age 4 (she was a puppy mill puppy), I no longer gasp when I hear the prices the top quality breeders get for their puppies.

At $150 a month, Lady's maintenance medications and diabetic supplies alone run about $1800 a year. This past year was a good one (knock wood!), but the previous 3 were not and my vet bills were about $1000 a year.

I figure it's "pay me now or pay me later".


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks CharmyPoo,

Tavish is priceless to me!







As for his face, he does have some staining now, and I think it is from teething, as he didn't have any before. I am hoping when they are all in that it will go away. Fingers crossed!







I do have Eye Envy, but I haven't had the sort of luck some other people have had with it. I have to tell you, I am in love with all of your little precious babies. Who is your maltese breeder? They are wonderful, and so tiny! How do they all get along? Was it difficult at first when introducing a new puppy to the pack?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I know I fell behind on this. But 5000.00 for a pet quality... are they out of there minds
my breeder sells her show dogs for 2000 - 3000... and they want 5000.00 for a pet.

Well there goes that trip to Maui. My gosh


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Feb 9 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Thanks CharmyPoo,
> 
> Tavish is priceless to me!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Each of my babies are from different breeders and each is very special to me. Hoenstly, I didn't have much difficulty introducing a new puppy. They all instantly loved each other. Cookie is the slowest but she comes around sooner or later. However, I often have more problems introducing my foster dogs. My kids have never adapted to them...it's really strange. My first foster (Baby) was a darling Lhasa Mix and Cookie hated her with a passion. She did get along with Waffle. My last foster (Sophie) a pom was hated by all. She would run around and nip everyone's feet and chase everything. They got so annoyed and all ran for cover as soon as they saw her near.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just got my new furbaby 3 weeks ago from Ballet Blanc. She is going to be 6 months on the 20th of this month. She definately was very pricey. I did a lot of research and when I found out what the price was I thought I would never get her but after a lot of crying my husband finally said go ahead get her. The price was a lot more than we could afford, (we are not rich), but I sold two of my sewing machines and my husband gave me the rest to pay for her. Of course I would not tell my family or friends what she cost but she was certainly worth every penny. She make us very happy and how can you put a price on happiness. To get back to Ballet Blanc, this puppy is what a designer dog would be if you could order one to meet your specifications. She came to us wee wee pad trained, car seat trained,carrier case trained and well socialized, When I ask her if she wants to go bye bye in the car she jumps in her carrier case and waits for me. Linda at Ballet Blanc does a wonderful job with her Malts. I believe all that Chloe is and knows today is a reflection of her very 1st formative months with Linda and her breeding program.

She has a very sweet and playful personality. She is also a little monkey. I have an xpen for her that is 18" high. the 1st time we left her alone in it we came home from church to find her at the front door greeting us. I could not believe that she climbed out of it. She is only 3.3 lbs. right now. 

I would love to get another one but unless one drops down from the sky or we hit the lottery that ain't gonna happen. 

Lynda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omigosh, your baby Chloe is stunning, she has such beautiful eyes! i've always heard such wonderful things about puppies coming from Ballet Blanc, but i'd never seen such wonderful photos. you are one lucky duck, Linda!







and i'm envious in only the most positive way LOL! 

ann marie and the "applying eyeliner as we speak..." buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Oct 18 2005, 10:52 PM
> *I just got my new furbaby 3 weeks ago from Ballet Blanc..........  Lynda
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111154*


[/QUOTE]

Lynda, I took a look at the pics in your Gallery and Chloe Mae is breathtaking!! What a little doll she is. IMHO I think you were wise to "go for it" like you did.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thriller certainly seems to be getting a lot of thrills these days...seems every new dog out there is related!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Love the name Tavish! Cute!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I would check with Tonia in about a month or so. She has alot of little ones that are still being considered for show. Also check out Snow cap maltese. I know Al has some pups and they are beautiful.

http://www.snocapmaltese.com/


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 18 2004, 06:24 PM
> *"She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000! "
> 
> Wow, for that price that dog better crap gold nuggets!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Or at least Phart Fairy Dust.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Oct 18 2005, 07:52 PM
> *I just got my new furbaby 3 weeks ago from Ballet Blanc.  She is going to be 6 months on the 20th of this month.  She definately was very pricey.  I did a lot of research and when I found out what the price was I thought I would never get her but after a lot of crying  my husband finally said go ahead get her.    The price was a lot more than  we could afford, (we are not rich), but I sold two of my sewing machines and my husband gave me the rest to pay for her.  Of course I would not tell my family or friends what she cost but she was certainly worth every penny.  She make us very happy and how can you put a price on happiness.  To get back to Ballet Blanc, this puppy is what a designer dog would be if you could order one to meet your specifications.  She came to us wee wee pad trained, car seat trained,carrier case trained and well socialized,  When I ask her if she wants to go bye bye in the car she jumps in her carrier case and waits for me.  Linda at Ballet Blanc does a wonderful job with her Malts.  I believe all that Chloe is and knows today is a reflection of her very 1st formative months with Linda and her breeding program.
> 
> She has a very sweet and playful personality.  She is also a little monkey.  I have an xpen for her that is 18" high.  the 1st time we left her alone in it we came home from church to find her at the front door greeting us.  I could not believe that she climbed out of it.  She is only 3.3 lbs. right now.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Oh Man, Lynda, congrats on your puppy! I am sooooo jealous! She sounds so perfect in every way. If I could find one who had been raised like that and so well socialized and was also so beautiful I might do the same as you and do whatever it took to get him. I hope your baby stays healthy and you enjoy her for many many years to come!









P.S.
I can't see any pictures in your gallery. Where are your pics of her?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom+Oct 22 2005, 12:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh Man, Lynda, congrats on your puppy! I am sooooo jealous! She sounds so perfect in every way. If I could find one who had been raised like that and so well socialized and was also so beautiful I might do the same as you and do whatever it took to get him. I hope your baby stays healthy and you enjoy her for many many years to come!









P.S.
I can't see any pictures in your gallery. Where are your pics of her?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112265
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Frosty's Mom,

Chloe's pictures are in the gallery. If you go to the gallery and then click on her name "Chloe Mae" you should be able to see them.

Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am in love with Chloe





















Great pictures and the bed steps you made are awesome.























~carole and bella~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 16 2005, 08:19 PM
> *I am in love with Chloe
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi Carole, Thanks for the compliment. Chloe is gorgeous, she looks just like her Aunty/Cousin Bella, can't decide if they are aunty and niece or cousins.







 In any case they are two beauties. We are both very lucky as are many others on this site. I must say, I have created a little monster with those stairs. I can't keep her off my bed now, she thinks it is hers. I have to take the stairs away in the morning so I can keep her off it long enough to make the bed up. Can't put my clothes out on my bed any more either cause she just prances all over them. :lol: 

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Chloe and Bella are both gorgeous!!! I think that Chloe looks a lot like Janet's (Holliberry) Phoebe. All just darling little girls!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 18 2004, 05:24 PM
> *"She told me that the female she has now is $5000. (as pet only) and her male pet puppies are $3-4000! "
> 
> Wow, for that price that dog better crap gold nuggets!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For anyone interested, here are directions to make the steps:

http://www.goldstockfund.org/Edu/Aids-DogSteps.htm


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 05:12 PM
> *For anyone interested, here are directions to make the steps:
> 
> http://www.goldstockfund.org/Edu/Aids-DogSteps.htm
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120711*


[/QUOTE]
Those are the ones I found last year but then the website was taken down!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years, When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch. 

A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!! How can you put a value on that?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 05:25 AM
> *Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years,  When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch.
> 
> A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!!  How can you put a value on that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120802*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ginny, well said.









Tasker and Ty are beautiful, what a hoot to see them together.


Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 05:25 AM
> *Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years,  When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch.
> 
> A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!!  How can you put a value on that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120802*


[/QUOTE]
Very good point!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Ginny, well said.









Tasker and Ty are beautiful, what a hoot to see them together.


Lynda
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120811
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lynda, they really are a "pair"


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:25 AM
> *Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years,  When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch.
> 
> A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!!  How can you put a value on that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120802*


[/QUOTE]


You said it better than I ever could, Ginny.























Bella doesn't crap gold nuggets







.....but the love I feel for her







I can't put a value on.























~carole and bella~


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 03:25 AM
> *Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years,  When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch.
> 
> A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!!  How can you put a value on that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120802*


[/QUOTE]


Such a good point. I'm goin to have to use that one when it comes time for me to explain why I want to spend so much money on another little fluff butt!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Nov 18 2005, 04:25 AM
> *Just a thought......most of us would think nothing of spending $5,000 on a second hand car that will be worn out in 7 or 8 year, or $6,000 on an above ground pool that we will use for 3 or 4 months out of the year for maybe 10 years before it needs major repair, or how about the $10,000 time share you bought that you get 2 weeks a year vacation out of for the next 15 years,  When we talk about spending 3, 4, or 5,000 dollars on luxery items like hot tubs or vacations people don't even flinch.
> 
> A healthy well bred maltese puppy is a family member and companion for 10-15 years!!!!!!  How can you put a value on that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120802*


[/QUOTE]

Well said! Everyone makes their choices. When I got Sadie my good friend was incredulous about the amount of money that we paid. She just couldn't fathom it. But then they will spend $400 for a couple of hours of deep sea fishing on a charter boat when they're in Destin. Like I said, its all about choices....


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Nov 18 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Such a good point.  I'm goin to have to use that one when it comes time for me to explain why I want to spend so much money on another little fluff butt!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hehehehehehe well, notice I didn't say I HAD THE MONEY, but when I DO I'll have the PERFECT answer to any objections


----------

